# Handling new hatchling



## Colin41 (Mar 6, 2021)

I purchased my hatchling Stimson's Python 4 days ago. It is set up in a small enclosure, measuring about 30 x 50 x 12cms. The substrate is 'Chipsi' Citrus, small wood shavings. I have a hide in the warm and cooler ends and a water bowl. When I purchased her (?) I watched her being fed and she went for it and woofed it down. She spends the whole day in a hide and she does come out during the night. I have an LED light strip on all day 6am -6pm.
Anyway, as for handling.
I have had her out twice for no more than 5 minutes at a time, mainly because I am rather nervous of hurting her, being so small. She is lively and is on the move to get away from my hand most of the time that I holding her. No doubt my nervousness is being transmitted to her. I realise that we need time to get used to each other, but is there anything that I can do hurry up that process and are there any things about handling that I really need to know?
Also,l when will I know that she wants to be fed. Or do I just offer her a pinky each 7 - 10 days?

Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 7, 2021)

Colin41 said:


> I realise that we need time to get used to each other, but is there anything that I can do hurry up that process and are there any things about handling that I really need to know


Yea, leave it alone untill it starts coming out on its own, why do you need to hurry up the process it’s not a cat, it’s a defenceless little snake being picked up by something 1000 times bigger



it could take a week of no interaction or 6months, just leave it alone, don’t pick it up, don’t tap on enclosure, only change water if it needs to 
As for feeding you can do it every week or 2 when she starts exploring at night


----------



## Harpo (Mar 7, 2021)

There is heaps of ways to do it, I will handle for cleaning whenever needed - in digestive mode or shed, but I'll be holding the snake for seconds only mostly. After a big feed I'll give it a day or two before pet type handling, often twice as long,

Feed it about that often, you'll become familiar with "the look" and know it's hungry ?. Don't be shy to upgrade size food, if you think it can fit, it can fit. I roll the prey into a "sausage" before offering it to snake if it looks a bit big, plus it helps defrost too maybe.

When in shed I notice they bugger off to hide 24/7 and you'll become familiar with the other signs - it looks different, eyes, scales etc. I don't know how long they take to do a shed cycle, I just leave em be for a week or more till they shed (unless I clean, which I will anytime - love a clean tub.), then handle as normal straight after shed day - time for a pic then for sure.
I recon handle a pet regular to habituate it, but as little as you can still. It depends on the snakes personality too. It will take a varied amount of time and effort to get it "tame", Slow and steady, it'll all come together as you get used to each others style.

Changing the water every few days is a good way to let it know you won't always catch it.
After 1 year my Ants will come out if I open the enclosure when they are awake or target them out (takes a bit of training, but easy), my stimmy always comes right out, my spotted can take 20 mins. to decide to just hang half out...not due to species - just personality different.

5 mins. is a good start, when older some don't want to come out much at all but some don't want to go home for hours..again, stimmy likes to come out whenever I clean or open enclosure, spotted more like monthly, by choice,

Your snake is young, be patient, you will be together for 20+ years. I hope some of my post helps.. ?


----------



## Jmcn1 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey mate.

I just got my new stimson python about a month ago as well. I didn't handle him for the first 3 days of having him and didn't try feeding him for around 10 days just to let him settle in and from there he was super relaxed to handle. 

Obviously every snake is different but just picture your hand as a tree so let it be however it is most comfortably. i bet he is a tiny little noodle so his bite won't even hurt, I still haven't been bitten either.

Also they are way stronger than you thinsoi had the exact same thought process, just be gentle and he will be absolutely fine! 

my numbers 0402 652 498 send a photo if you want  or if you have any other questions. but he should settle in, in no time at all and until then just enjoy the few glimpses you get to see!


----------

